# Yang Zhen Ji



## East Winds (Jun 24, 2011)

Yang Zhen Ji 

Her is a clip of Yang Zhen Ji (2nd son of Yang Cheng Fu and my lineage Master) performing part of the Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan Form.  This is how Cheng Fu would have finally transmitted his form.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu334CRifik&feature=related

Very best wishes


----------

